# estimate boer weight



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I've seen charts for dairy goats, but is there a method for estimating the weight of boer goats?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A tape measure and a willing goat will give you a good close estimate.

Measure around the chest just behind the front legs...for girth, then measure from shoulder to hip point for length.
Girth X Girth X Length divided by 300.....will give you the weight in pounds, a calculator is a must unless you're good at math :wink:


----------

